# Click in DruaAce brake lever



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just had a DuraAce gruppo installed and while functioning fine, I've noticed that there is a definitive click when the brake lever reaches the end of their pull, but only with the right hand lever. I've removed the face plate and the cable seems to be seated properly. Does anyone know if this is normal and if not what might be the cause?

Thanks.


----------



## kleindude (Sep 16, 2011)

How old is the brake housing and cable? I had a similar issue with a DA 7700 lever. The click was coming from the cable end reseating inside the brake lever. In my case, the old brake housing end was buggered up where it exits the lever. This caused the cable to bind which unseated the brake cable end within the lever. Installed a new set of cables/housing and the click went away. Hope that helps.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Might want to try lubing the cable. I had a creaky right brake lever as well, it turned out to be the cable needing lube and the return screw on the rear calliper needing adjustment. Release the cable from the rear calliper and pull it out of the lever as far as you can without removing it from the sheath and put a liberal amount of dry lube on it. My lever is now silent and the brakes have more stopping power.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

7900? Me too as well as friend's bikes. Simple fix, a drop of lube on the cable head did the trick. Good luck!


----------

